
AWS Management Console Support for Reserved Instances - peter123
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2009/05/aws-management-console-support-for-reserved-instances.html
======
tybris
It's nice to see how Amazon turns business into technology and technology into
business. They seem to have solved the codebase problems that bring so many
large Internet companies to a grinding halt. Success only accelerates their
expansion. How many features did they add to AWS in the past 2 weeks?

